# HIIT in the morning: What to eat before and after?



## Andy81653 (Aug 16, 2010)

I was thinking like before HIIT... 1/2 cup of oat meal with possibly a tbsp of peanut butter and after like.... 1 cup of oat meal with 2 tbsp of peanut butter? Im 20 years old, 160 pounds and about 10 percent body fat so I really dont wanna lose muscle from HIIT. Someone please help me.


----------



## Built (Aug 16, 2010)

For what purpose will you be performing the HIIT, and describe your protocol.


----------



## Andy81653 (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to lose more body fat. Im actually pretty new when it comes to HIIT and cardio in general. So when it comes to HIIT and what to eat before and after, I know nothing about. But, I have read that oatmeal 30-60mins before and after is a good way to get some carbs in so you wont lose muscle while performing it. I want to get up at about 7 or 8 am to perform this. I just need help with what to eat before and after. If 1/2 cup of oat meal is good, should I add a tbsp of peanut butter for added protein? Maybe even do 1 cup of oatmeal and 2 tbsps of peanut butter after the HIIT? I have no idea what I am doing.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

Subbed, interesting.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2010)

Andy81653 said:


> I want to lose more body fat. Im actually pretty new when it comes to HIIT and cardio in general. So when it comes to HIIT and what to eat before and after, I know nothing about. But, I have read that oatmeal 30-60mins before and after is a good way to get some carbs in so you wont lose muscle while performing it. I want to get up at about 7 or 8 am to perform this. I just need help with what to eat before and after. If 1/2 cup of oat meal is good, should I add a tbsp of peanut butter for added protein? Maybe even do 1 cup of oatmeal and 2 tbsps of peanut butter after the HIIT? I have no idea what I am doing.


Ah, gotcha. 

Please read "Daredevils are shredded", in my sig. All will be revealed.


----------



## Built (Aug 17, 2010)

Also read the link in my sig on getting started. Read that one first, actually.


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

/cry


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> /cry


 
 . . I actually read them . . highly recommended . .


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 17, 2010)

Oh I've read them about 3 times a piece, was just hoping for some discussion on eating and HIIT vs eating and SS.  I always prefer to do my cardio on an empty stomach first thing in the morning, simply because it is more comfortable for me, but I have heard a lot of differing opinions on the pros/cons of this.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 17, 2010)

me too . . fasted AM HIIT or weights w. BCAAs works a treat


----------



## LAM (Aug 17, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> me too . . fasted AM HIIT or weights w. BCAAs works a treat



ditto....if you are going to do HIIT first thing in the AM in a fasted state you should definitely ingest some BCAA's to help minimalize muscle catabolisim


----------



## stylus187 (Aug 18, 2010)

Andy81653 said:


> I want to lose more body fat. Im actually pretty new when it comes to HIIT and cardio in general. So when it comes to HIIT and what to eat before and after, I know nothing about. But, I have read that oatmeal 30-60mins before and after is a good way to get some carbs in so you wont lose muscle while performing it. I want to get up at about 7 or 8 am to perform this. I just need help with what to eat before and after. If 1/2 cup of oat meal is good, should I add a tbsp of peanut butter for added protein? Maybe even do 1 cup of oatmeal and 2 tbsps of peanut butter after the HIIT? I have no idea what I am doing.


 try this, protein shake two scoops = about 40 to 60 grams of protein, half banana and your oatmeal dry all blended together pre wokout. after workout  chicken brest or tuna, stay with the lighter side of mayo. I used to put peanut butter in my shakes but in my opinion a little too much fat for me. Alot of people disagree with that statement, but this is just an idea for you. good luck, diet is 80percent of it.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 19, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> me too . . fasted AM HIIT or weights w. BCAAs works a treat


Still learning here, care to give a few suggestions as to what has BCAAs in it? I am debating fasted workouts first thing in the morning.


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2010)

Muscle_Girl said:


> Still learning here, care to give a few suggestions as to what has BCAAs in it? I am debating fasted workouts first thing in the morning.



you can buy BCAA's in capsule form or just consume whey or soy protein before training.  they contain roughly 20% BCAA's per serving so a 20 gram serving of whey/soy would give you about 4 grams of BCAA's.  4-10 grams depending on the size of the person is really all that's needed to help fight muscle catabolism during exercise.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 19, 2010)

LAM said:


> you can buy BCAA's in capsule form or just consume whey or soy protein before training.  they contain roughly 20% BCAA's per serving so a 20 gram serving of whey/soy would give you about 4 grams of BCAA's.  4-10 grams depending on the size of the person is really all that's needed to help fight muscle catabolism during exercise.



Also, food.


----------



## LAM (Aug 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Also, food.



a little...foods high in b-lactoglobulin are the best sources of BCAA


----------



## jmorrison (Aug 19, 2010)

LAM said:


> a little...foods high in b-lactoglobulin are the best sources of BCAA



Elaborate my good man!  Your heathen gibberish falls on my uneducated ears!  And stuff.

Small uncomplicated words if you would please.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (Aug 19, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Also, food.


Lol, I was actually looking for "food" ways to obtain BCAAs. I am not taking supplements currently. I Googled, but all it told me was the scientific name and that does nothing for me. So.. what types of food contain BCAAs?


----------



## Built (Aug 19, 2010)

Milk.


----------



## stepaukas (Aug 20, 2010)

andy
how long is your hiit going to last? if what you say is true, that you are new to this type of training, i imagine you wont have much endurance to do a session of hiit for long. so personally, i would do this on an empty stomach.
it all depends on your schedule. if you have all day with nothing to do, then eat well, rest and let the food digest, then do hiit.
if pressed for time, do it on an empty stomach.
i do 1.5 hours interval training on the bike on an empty stomach. anything longer i need a bit of food in me, then it needs to digest before an interval session. everyone is different. again, hiit bike training and hiit lifting training are different.
a friend and training partner who is a national champ in the tri, eats a pbj right before we take off on a hard 4 hour ride. 
and another friend who is just as good, eats just a bit before a 4 hour ride.
everyone is different...gotta experiement..
if you are new, be careful jumping right into hiit.


----------



## Phineas (Aug 20, 2010)

Built said:


> Milk.



What about meat and eggs?


----------



## LAM (Aug 20, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Elaborate my good man!  Your heathen gibberish falls on my uneducated ears!  And stuff.
> 
> Small uncomplicated words if you would please.



dairy products such as whey protein, caesin and soy protein are highest in BCAAs.  a lot of people shy away from powdered protein supplements but they are very economical and provide more protein for less money than most whole food sources.

for the most part I stick with various protein supplements directly before and after training and mostly whole food proteins all over times except the bed time protein shake.


----------

